# BNBF Scottish overall winner



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

haven't got the full results yet but the middleiwghts and oeverall was won by dave kay


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WAT A condition .. deserve it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks immense, amazing conditioning!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Fcuk. me! That's absolutely mental - fantastic conditioning! That's right up there with pro level conditioning (better than some lol), he looks fantastic!

EDIT that's definitely some of the best conditioning I've ever seen. The detail in his back is ridiculous, can't actually get over how good he looks for an amateur!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

his condition is pretty good - but IMO this is pretty much the type of standard set by most on the natural scene at the moment


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> his condition is pretty good - but IMO this is pretty much the type of standard set by most on the natural scene at the moment


He's natty? Fcuk me, didn't even know that! His condition's up there in my limited opinion mate, I'm sure you don't often see shredded glutes on amateur natties do you? Maybe you do, I'm not esp clued up on the scene, but he looks phenomenal regardless!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

is he a natty ? damn ..it's ART right there 

Edit 2nd pic if you read the thing behind him it says natural fed bb.

Sorry lol


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

awesome condition there.:cool:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

AlasTTTair said:


> He's natty? Fcuk me, didn't even know that! His condition's up there in my limited opinion mate, I'm sure you don't often see shredded glutes on amateur natties do you? Maybe you do, I'm not esp clued up on the scene, but he looks phenomenal regardless!


ha ha

its the NORM

at the 06 finals the top six lightweight natties all had shredded glutes

this is the best condition I have seen on a natural stage - alun davies 2006 heavyweight and overall british winner


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> ha ha
> 
> its the NORM
> 
> ...


that's CRAZY :thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

*Scottish 2010 Results*

*Teens*

1st Michael Rodger

2nd Lewis Masson

*Junior*

1st Mark Stevenson

2nd Iain Law

3rd Jamie Sands

4th David Lang

5th Rob Wardley

6th Gerry McLaughlin

7th Aiden Soltani

*Masters*

1st Mark Hickie

2nd Tony Wilson

3rd John Adams

4th Kenny Bruce

*Over 50*

1st Jimmy Strang

2nd George Kerr

3rd William Kirk

4th Elliot Fraser

*Novice*

1st Ryan Beattie

2nd Jean-paul Maldoar

3rd John O'Neill

4th Derek Wann

5th Gordon Bird

6th David Lewis

7th Craig Stewart

*Figure*

1st Julia Raynor

2nd Gemma Barnes

3rd Sandra Caldwell

*Miss Physique*

1st Anna Millington

*Lightweight*

1st Stuart McCulloch

2nd Steve Joyner

3rd Chris Flanagan

*Middleweight*

1st David Kaye

2nd Richard Connelly

*Heavyweight*

1st Alan Barbour

2nd Kenny Taylor

3rd Lee Page

*Overall* David Kaye

*Best Presentation Male* Martin Campbell

*Best Presentation Female* Anna Millington

*Best Wheels *David Kaye

taken from the BNBF site


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ser and Avril were at this show last night,they took a tonne of pics which they will no doubt upload when they get chance


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

!!!!! last picture!!!! What BF is that 5-6?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

who cares? point is its FUKIN low.


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

Incredibly low  I wondering how to get BF which will be even a double of that!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

They're not delts - they're pumpkins - awesome !


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

that pic is ureal...dont think I've seen anyone in condition like that...fvck knows what he went through to achieve that


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

alun has been sporting condition like that since around 2001 - never seen him out of condition

heres video footage of dave kaye

http://www.youtube.com/user/raalaudio#p/u/0/LQbMzl-UnNg


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

interesting how they get that dry without use of diruetics

Is the norm in Naturals - Vit c, Urva Ursa, Dandelion and lots of turkey the night before?

Just interested.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I havent ever got that level of dryness but I know some use those things - more often than not I think most natural just manage it through carb and water manipulation with some added vit C


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

IanStu said:


> that pic is ureal...dont think I've seen anyone in condition like that...fvck knows what he went through to achieve that


Alun diets in what he calls "the dark place" with no carbs at all, for up to 6 months at a stretch. TBH though I think he is basically a mutant anyway


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Wee G said:


> Alun diets in what he calls "the dark place" with no carbs at all, for up to 6 months at a stretch. TBH though I think he is basically a mutant anyway


explains his sunny disposition :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

actually i am competing in wales this year so maybe I should be more carefull what i state :whistling:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

is alun competeing do you think?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> is alun competeing do you think?


no he won the overall british in 2006 and qualified as a pro so it would be a bit of a step down - also he competed and won the heavyweight INBF in new york last year and currently the inbf/wnbf and the bnbf dont exactly get on anymore


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Light heavyweight actually and then apparently spat his dummy out when he didn't get overall.........so I'm told!!

Now where have I heard Davids posing music before


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

the report and pics are up on the bnbf site now

http://www.bnbf.co.uk/scottishreport10/index.html

http://www.bnbf.co.uk/2010scottishreport.html


----------

